# Wasp next inside outer wall.



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Those are yellow jackets. nasty. usually many of them. Once the queen has been eliminated the nest will die out.

Use seven dust in a duster pump and pump it all around the area. Available at any box store. It screws up their sensors and they take the dust into the queen on their feet. Regular stuff in spray can won't work on them even though it says it will. 

If the seven dust doesn't work, call the exterminator. They have the good stuff that we can't get.

Hope you get rid of them soon julian.


----------



## julian_s (Jan 10, 2017)

Great, thanks for the answer. I was wondering if I spray them, should I be wearing something protective ?


----------



## julian_s (Jan 10, 2017)

Also, should I plug the hole after spraying or just leave it open ?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Leave the hole open after you dust it good as they will walk through the dust and die. I have use the Seven dust with great success.

Dust in late evening when they are less active and most are in the nest. Never hurts to have long sleeves and pants. I got hit while trimming grass with my weed eater, while wearing shorts, bad idea, 5 stings. I found their hole next to the foundation and sprinkled the dust and end of nest. Other good stories as well.

After all activity is ended then seal the hole.

Bud


----------



## julian_s (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks for your help. It seems like Sevin dust is not so easy to get in Canada. It might have been banned or restricted. Any other dust alternatives ?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I use to watch "Billy the Exterminator" when I had cable and remember one show where he took on a huge yellow jacket nest. He was using a Pyrethrin based spray derived from a Chrysanthemum type flower. Being all natural it was safe around people. It was also very quick at killing those yellow jackets.

Searched and found a dust that uses same and maybe being a natural product the Canadian authorities might accept it.

https://www.domyown.com/evergreen-p...MI5MKprKCH6wIVStbACh2vnwTvEAQYASABEgLAd_D_BwE

Also Pyrethrum is basically the same.

Bud


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Agree with bud, as long as it's in the powder form where you can pump it out all around the nest and they walk in it and take it with them directly to the queen to kill her. 

The aerosols spray cans only kill the few worker bees that hang out by the nest. There are hundreds of them inside you can't see. All that does is tell the queen she needs to lay more eggs. I also have had great results using the dust on hornets and yellow jackets. They walk through it, it sticks to their feet, they bring the poison right into the heart of the nest to the queen and kills her. Nest dies once queen is gone.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

It seems Sevin Dust is banned federally in Canada for domestic use, but available on Amazon.ca - not sure how that works.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

I found, a shot gun is a VERY effective way to remove wasp nests...

one trigger pull and POOF the ENTIRE nest is just GONE... 

The stragglers out harassing others die of starvation hehehe


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Yellow jackets are nasty, but, with effort can be gotten rid of. @julian_s, where are you located? State is fine, but it's good to know. In the north, like Ohio and New York, Yellow Jacket colonies are "annual" i.e., they last a summer season, then the workers die, the nest is abandoned and the queens fly off somewhere else. Further south, they may last a number of years, and get huge.

If you're up north and unable to get rid of the wasps now, with Sevin or any of the other remedies (they used to sell this sadistic foam, perfect for a situation like yours, hee hee hee!) once the colony's gone, you can seal up the holes and keep them from coming back.

DON'T FORGET TO DO THAT. The reason is that they leave pheromones, which tell other later-arriving wasps, "nest here." Which means you might get new nests in years to come. Unless you're a masochist you don't want that.

So, aside from this, I concur with what Bud said. But wait till the end of the season, don't seal right away if you do kill them.

Sometimes, if the nest is near the hole, you can hit it with liquid Sevin, Malathion, etc., and kill them that way. Yellow jacket nests are paper, so will absorb the bug killer.

Good luck! And let us know how your efforts go. :vs_cool:


----------

